# Parallel Feeds in One Conduit



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Not an issue but you need to keep all the phase conductor and neutral of one set in one conduit and the same in the other. Other than that it should be fine-- Keeping the lengths the same may be difficult


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

remember you cannot reduce EGC when paralleling. EGC in every conduit has to be large enough for OCPD by itself.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

hd13 said:


> remember you cannot reduce EGC when paralleling. EGC in every conduit has to be large enough for OCPD by itself.


That's interesting, in Canada the bonding conductor (EGC) size is based on the largest ungrounded conductor in any given pipe.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

petek57 said:


> We are one of two ECs on site. We planned on running parallel feeds to our Control Cabinet. Material purchased etc. However, the other EC allowed for a single conduit coming out of their switch gear.
> 
> Would it be code compliant to run a parallel feed in two conduits from our Control Cabinet to a larger pull box above the switchgear? At that point we would run all 6 phase wires into the gear through one conduit.
> 
> Beyond de-rating, what are my other considerations?


I don't see a problem unless the size of the conductors cannot survive the de rating calculation.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

B-Nabs said:


> That's interesting, in Canada the bonding conductor (EGC) size is based on the largest ungrounded conductor in any given pipe.


yep, NEC 250.122(F) and Table 250.122, and we also have to increase the EGC(wire type, not conduit EGC) when ungrounded conductors are increased in size from minimum size that has sufficient ampacity. NEC 250.122(B).


----------

